# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  تسجيل قائمة المحبة

## الحصن نيوز

سجلت الثلاثاء قائمة المحبة للانتخابات النيابية المقبل، وحملت الرقم '9'.
وتضم القائمة:
ثامر ملوح الفايز
نوره عقيل عياده العثمان
قاسم عساف السلايطة
محمود مفلح عفنان الكعابنة -



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

